# My 65gallon "Rainforest Edge" paludarium w/ aquascape



## Sour (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello guys. I haven't been too active b/c of school and PC problems. On the good side, I was finally able to get photos of my tank to post here. I'm using DIY co2 (2liter) with Eco-Earth. Lighting consists of 220watts PC - 4ft. strip of 130w (10k), and 3ft. strip of 90w (65k). You can see them in the last tank photo. The land portion houses a trio of D. amazonicus. The water houses 4 blue rams, 3 ottos, 2 cory cats, 2 hatchets, and 3 asian filter shrimps. I mainly bought the shrimp to help filter the debris throughout the water.

Terrestrial-
N. pauciflora 
N. fireball x 3
N. variety (red center near tree trunk)
Tropical sheet moss (collected locally)
Philodendron scandens
Phildoendron cordatum
Philodendron cordatum "Brazil"
Type of Ivy (from Lowe's)
Ficus pumila
Nepenthytus sp. (sp?)

Aquatic-
Anubias nana
Java Fern
Rotala macranda
Rotala indica
Rotala sp.
Crypts
Tiger lilly "zenki"
Vals
- I have been trying to find someone with riccia or java moss to cover up the driftwood. I also want to plant HC, and try to cover up both sides of the eco-earth. I think it would looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow! I'm really blown away. I'm not really a big fan of Paludariums, as I think most look really fakey.. but this one looks really amazing. What kind of filter-feeding shrimp is in there? Bamboo/Wood Shrimps? Also, what are the dimensions of this? I really love this, nice work!!


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

really nice.


----------



## deathjelly (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks so relaxing! What is the name of the plant with green and pink heart-shaped leaves? edit: I made the first pic my desktop picture.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

my fire belly newts would love that----------does java moss grow emersed


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Beautiful paludarium, I really like the way you arranged your plants. They look very healthy and natural . 

TFS and keep it going


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice job! I hope to attempt something like this someday.


----------

